# Pain medicine prescription



## lshauk (Oct 1, 2018)

My wife has chronic back pain form a botched back operation int the states of course. We would like to move to Mexico but have been told she might not be able to get a doctor to prescribe a pain medicine. Any information would be welcomed.

Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have heard correctly. Mexico is very, very strict about controlled substances. The typical MD cannot prescribe them, and only special farmacias in larger cities will have them. As such, they are also very expensive and your insurance will not apply. Often, you will have to find an anesthesiologist with a special license to prescribe pain medications, and get them at a certain farmacia; no choices.

That said, your option might be to get a six month prescription and supply from your USA doctor, which would be legal to take to Mexico, with the prescription and doctor's letter of need. You would have to return to the USA for a new prescription and refill, of course.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

In our city only anesthesiologists can get narcotics from authorized pharmacies. This is probably federal law. Pain Dr.s and other specialists use anesthesiologists to get them for their patients who need them, even when in a hospital, I have been informed. Morphine was administered to my mother in law before she died by her Dr.'s anesthesiologist at home 2Xs a day. Vicodin is not that controlled.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My husband receuved morphine several times in hospital and the pan doctor prescribed some for a short time then she switched him to other pain medecine..


----------



## escondido2018 (Aug 3, 2018)

I had a problem with that. the firt year in mexico I had to get a new prescripTion every 2 weeks, cost a fortune and only one pharmacy in town handled it it. 

Now I make sure to buy my med every 6 months in Canada with a one year prescription at a fraction that I paid in Mexico. My doctor and my pharmacist know my condition and they did not hesitate one second to acomodate me.

Talk to your doctor in your home country and see if they can help you out

I will never let those who control and to whom it benefit take adventage of me again. 

They are the same ones that allow pharmacias similares to exist. No one knows, even doctors or pharmacists,where the medication come from, India, China, what ingredient and how much of it is in it.


----------

